# Box blade for snow?



## muchgrass

Has anyone used theirs for snow removal? 
Was looking at dozer blade for GT5000, but we really don't get much snow here. Plus I like the idea of having a tool I can use for other than snow removal. Sears model does pivot 30 degrees in each direction. I realize it couldn't handle too much, but like I said we don't get but a few inches at a time. Just need to clear dway (about 80') and parking for 2 cars.


----------



## snowmower

I use mine for dragging snow away from tight spaces, such as near the shed where I cannot get the blower.

Does it work well, sure. But I am only pulling mine about 8 feet, not 80. And, once I pile it, I just blow it away. 

Will it work, no doubt. If it is not too frequent, you should be fine. Just wondering where and how you would put the snow if it does not melt quickly.

BTW, you may want to put another post in the snow removal section, it may get more views.

Good luck.

SnowMower.


----------



## guest2

muchgrass
You can turn the box scraper blade around 180 degrees so it faces rearward and then from there angle it left or right. You could remove the side plates and scarifier bar also. One thing to remember is that the box scraper blade turned around isn't as strong as the rear grader blade would be. The pivot of the box scraper is attached to the square frame that holds a cement block for weight when scraping. On the rear grader blade the pivot point is attached to the heavy channel that attaches to the sleeve hitch. Just don't go blasting into frozen snow piles and you should be OK.

I've used my grader blade on the tractor in reverse for small snow falls. It worked OK.This was before I got the blower.


----------



## muchgrass

Thanks for quick answers. Should be good enough for what I need. 
Does agri-fab make a rear grader blade? Haven't seen one. The box blade is at Northern for $165. currently, but add shipping = Sears price.


----------



## guest2

The grader blade from sears is made by brinly (757)
Mine is packed away at the back of the shed but you can see what it looks like from the front of the manual.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4670>


----------



## snowmower

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/SnowBlow4.jpg">

Mine (the Canadian model), has a little box frame on it, presumably for adding cinder blocks for weight.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2

snowmower

Two different attachments. The box scraper is made by agri-fab and has the weight frame. The grader blade is made to float like a front blade and has an arm that you can use to adjust the blade from the tractor seat.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4671>


----------



## snowmower

See, you guys get all the toys. In Canada (at least where I'm shopping), there isn't JUST a blade. It is the scraper/box blade combo or nothing.

Mind you, I'm pretty happy that mine does both.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2

snowmower

Maybe we should start smuggling tractor attachments into Canada!


----------



## muchgrass

That would be better I see, but my Sears doesn't carry rear grader blade, doesn't even show on the website. I sfound the # in Parts, but no listing in attachments.

Guess the box blade will have to do.


----------



## snowmower

Muchgrass, you in Canada or US?

This is Sears.com (US)
Sears Boxscraper 
<img src="http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/24241/07124241000-190.jpg">
$209.99 US dollars.

SnowMower


----------



## muchgrass

US of A... geographically 

Actually South Jersey. I get extra points for that.


----------



## guest2

muchgrass

The grader blade is in the attachments brochure I have from sears, but I don't see it on their website. Not all attachments are on the website. In the L&G dept at sears you will find a a big binder with all kinds of attachments and accessories. Some are special orders and some are stocked in their warehouse.

The grader blade is made by brinly-hardy and can be bought elsewhere.

http://www.brinly.com/products/landscaping_tools/rearblade.htm


----------



## muchgrass

Thanks 6C's. As always, a wealth of helpful info. 

I'll stop by sears and check it out. Good excuse to chk out 36" tv's also.


----------



## slipshod

*I use mine*

It moves snow like nobodies business!


----------



## slipshod

*No*

It is a Landspride. I have worked it quite hard for the last 6 years or so and it holds up well.


----------



## DrBailey

I have a standard rear blade , works good on most chores , how ever , the original front dozer blade , For the N tractors, dose the best job for snow removal. It`s a Dearborn Dozer blade.
Don


----------



## Ingersoll444

Just got rid of my Ford front blade. It worked allright, but I had no weight for the rear, and had rotten traction. Plus I have a plow truck, so that salved that issue. Ok open air plowing, or in a heated truck HMM what one should I pick?


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM

*SAMSRAM GT-5000*

Just my 2 bites,
I have the DOZER BLADE ( FRONT)
I have the rear BOX SCRAPER/RIPPER
I have the standard rear grader blade
I have used them all on different job's. I use the standard blade most for dirt /sand/ gravel and to do most land scape work.I used the box and the front dozer blade for most of my snow job's. I think they all can be used in many ways. And they all hook up to my rear ACTUATOR set-up just like "WILLIES".
MERRY X-MAST TO ALL. 
SAM aand JEANNIE


----------

